# New to site



## Charliegirl31 (May 27, 2020)

Just introducing myself. Looking for some advice.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Charliegirl -- welcome to TAM. Post away and there will be plenty of folks to help you figure things out.


----------

